

Ask HN: Which companies pay in bitcoin? - david4096

Following the recent surge in interest the number of employers that will pay in bitcoin must be increasing. If you work at, or know of a business that pays their employees in bitcoin add a comment, preferably with evidence.<p>Kentucky Police Chief to be Paid in Bitcoin
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.telegraph.co.uk&#x2F;news&#x2F;worldnews&#x2F;northamerica&#x2F;usa&#x2F;10496993&#x2F;Kentucky-police-chief-to-be-paid-in-Bitcoin.html
======
jennyqt
I am more interested in whether coinbase staff gets paid in bitcoin. It would
only make sense if they do

